# Bed-sharers: What do you wear to bed?



## happymommy (Aug 22, 2002)

I am just curious with all this hot weather, what your PJs consisted of? Before dd, i would sleep with just undies on in this heat, but now it feels weird, i don't know why







Probably i am taking in too much of our mainstream society's "ways of thinking" (for lack of the right word)
It almost seems easier with all the nursing, to sleep almost naked!


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

Dh, the 2 year old, and I sleep naked, the 3 year old sleeps in a diaper.

We sleep this way together all year 'round.


----------



## lilylove (Apr 10, 2003)

I voted naked. DD is only a year so at first we figured she doesn't know the difference so it didn't really matter. Now as she is starting to get pretty curious we are talking PJs, at least undies.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

None of the above. Before ds, I would sleep naked, but now (he's almost 1) I have to sleep with a t-shirt and undies. One, he hates having covers on him, so I need something on top to keep off the chill. Two, he's a twiddler, so the t-shirt protects the other breast from his pinchy pinchy fingers. And three, the underwear protects my pubic hair from sliding kicks and grabby fingers!


----------



## Quickening (May 20, 2003)

naked here too, shirts/nighties are pointless because its easier to breastfeed topless and most nights i hop into bed straight from the shower so no undies either!


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

I sleep in a pair of loose shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

I had forgotten about the toes pulling out your pubic hair stage- at least mine are too tall for that! I did wear underware for a while!


----------



## manitoba_mommy (Jun 20, 2003)

DH and I only co-sleep with the baby so we feel comfy in the buff. The baby wears a diaper and onsie because we try to keep the covers off of her and it can get a little chilly with the fan on full blast.

We might rethink the nude sleep thing in a year or so if she is still with us in bed.

MM


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

i


----------



## velveeta (May 30, 2002)

I am wearing panties and a t shirt these days, and DS and DH wear full PJs.

I HATE IT!!!! It is because it is so hot that DS gets sweaty and we both end up sticky if we don't wear something. We do run the AC all night, but it is still intolerable unless we wear pajamas of some kind.

In the winter, I expect I will be au naturale, and DS will just wear a dipey.

Jean


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I had to laugh when I read that other people have to deal with the toes in the pubic har thing! We wear underwear and I sometimes wear a shirt if I'm cold. Dd wears a diaper.

The pugs, however, are buck naked and proud of it.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

We all are bottom-onlies....ds has on his dipe, I have on loose shorts/boxers and dh has on boxers/pj bottoms...it just gets too hot w/all three of us in bed even though we have a/c and a fan on.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

naked skin is just toooooo tempting, :LOL I'm trying to night wean my dd (just give me a 6-8hr stretch so I can give her a sibling, LOL) and she'd be all over me w/no shirt. As it is, she puts her hands inside my shirt all the time







She usually just wears a diaper & onesie or just a diaper & dh only wears boxers








Amy


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

I voted nekkid, but I wear undies most nights. The last few nights I have been au naturale b/c I have been taking my showers before bed to cool off. DD wears a diaper and we have a ceiling fan, so we don't get too sweaty. I guess it is WAY tmi, but I keep the pubies too short for toe pulling so I havne't had that prob. I keep infant prefolds on the side of the bed for covering my other boob while nursing b/c it leaks, so dd doesn't play with it much. I'll let her if her nails are short until I let down though. When I first started sleeping nekkid or in undies with dd I thought that it might be construed as weird by someone else, but they can just eat diaper if they think something weird, kwim? That's _their_ hang up not mine. When I woke up with dd all skin to skin next to me the first time I didn't want to get out of bed b/c it was so snuggly. I am always giving up moring things just to snuggle extra. I'll skip coffee. then I'll skip make up etc., until I have 10 minutes to get ready!! :LOL
Lauren


----------



## Kristina (Oct 31, 2002)

Dh usually sleeps in undies only and I add a supportive tank (I'm big on top too). Ds sleeps in a diaper and onsie.


----------



## urklemama (May 4, 2003)

I wish I could sleep nakey, but I live in a really foggy part of SF and it's too cold! I have to wear some kind breast protection, too, or I soak the bed.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

T urklemama- Isn't SF weird like that- how it's hot and cold in different areas?
L


----------



## jessikate (Jul 19, 2002)

I sleep in t-shirt and undies, DH in his shorts, and DD in a diaper and t-shirt. If I could find a sleep bra that fit and didn't let the top breast fall out, then I'd wear that instead of the t-shirt. Thank goodness that at least the spraying on the "free" side has stopped.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

dh and i are both generally naked year round - liam is in a diaper or diaper and t-shirt during the summer and pjs if its cold. rhiannon is usually in a diaper and onsie. i'd love to start wearing tops to bed, as i;m tring to encourage ds to nurse less at night, but its been too darn hot!


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

well I vote for full flannelette pjs but then it's midwinter here and very chilly!! but I'd still b ewearing at least a nursing bra or I'd wake up in a big milk puddle


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

DH sleeps just in underwear and I sleep in tiny shorts (sort of like womens boxers) and a tank top (tight fitting) the tight fitting top is a must or I leak all over the bed! Maxi sleeps in a diaper.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

I wouldn't wear anything, but ds (22 months) would nurse the whole night if I didn't wear a shirt. So it's a tank top and undies for me.







It's not so bad, though. Dh is usually just boxers, if anything (and a shirt when it's cold,) and ds is in a diaper, unless it's *really* cold, in which case he's in diaper and onesie. Ds is always to hot, and he gets so sweaty!


----------



## Worldshakerz (Jun 16, 2003)

These days, it is mostly bare skin for me. Ds sleeps in diaper, dh is undies. I used to wear bra and undies, 'specially the bra because the unsuckled side would spray and drip all over. I'm not having that problem anymore, so in the nude i go. I'm just one of those closet nudists I guess, :LOL . I say this because half the time, I am in my birthday suit around the house. We usually keep the house around 75 degrees and it is usually just more comfortable that way.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:

so in the nude i go. I'm just one of those closet nudists I guess, . I say this because half the time, I am in my birthday suit around the house. We usually keep the house around 75 degrees and it is usually just more comfortable that way.
It is so interesting to hear you say this, Worldshakerz. I, too was this way, and would be so now but we are living with family so it's not really an option.


----------



## bunny's mama (Nov 19, 2001)

i have always slept naked, even as a kid. my mom says i would always end up naked in the mornign, even if she dressed me in jammie the night before. dh started sleeping naked when he met me. it is so much more comfy.

we don't even own pjs (nor do our kids), but then we don't really have winter weather here either.


----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

In the summertme I wear undies and sometimes a t-shirt.
Never naked. Noahs toes/foot in my ehh, umm birthcanal isn`t something I would like to know how feels....









During fall/winter I wear full PJ`s. And warm ones, too!

I live In Norway, and winter can be freezing!


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CrunchyTamara_
*Noahs toes/foot in my ehh, umm birthcanal isn`t something I would like to know how feels....







*
CT, This is the reason I wear undies, but didn't know how to say it without sounding... well, you know. You said it so much better than I would have.


----------



## PurplePixiePooh (Aug 5, 2003)

Well, none of the above, I guess! I sleep in a shirt and undies, dh sleeps in pantsand dd sleeps in a diaper and shirt. The baby will not be joining our bed till he is a bit bigger, we take turns on the couch with him.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Usually it's nothing for me, but with a baby in bed, I wear at least undies for the same reasons everyone else does (I'm glad I'm not the only one!).

Since I'm only 3 weeks PP and still leaking quite a bit (can't remember when it finally stopped with DS







), sometimes I'm in a bra, but then I don't sleep well, so then I try a t-shirt because it will protect the bed a little bit w/o being so binding to me, but that's a pain to nurse in, so then I try nursing nightgowns, but those are a pain because my boobs are so big they don't fit through the nursing openings. So I'm pretty much uncomfortable at night right now :LOL. I can't wait for the leaking to settle down!!

DS1, who sleeps in his own bed in his own room, has just started going to bed w/o a diaper (with about a 75% success rate). I used to put him in jammies (usually jsut a large t-shirt), but now I want pottying to be as easy as possible, so it's underwear only. I tried to convince him to sleep naked (as DH and I do), but he wouldn't think of it :LOL.

DS2 usually sleeps in a wool bum sweater and a diaper, sometimes with a t-shirt on top. I tried sleepers for a couple of nights because he seemed to be getting cold, but found that he alternates between too hot and cold no matter what he has on.


----------



## nutmeggmama (Aug 6, 2003)

Wow...we thought we were the only ones! DS starts out of our bed, and usually joins us when "Mr Sun" comes up, and he always wears jammies. Mostly cause Im an addict. I LOVE pjs! But at DH insistance, we are both ahem, buck. My pubic hair is slowly being thinned out, maybe I'll try the trimming...







DD sleeps in a tshirt or onsie. As it gets colder, Ill put her in Jammies, but right now its too hot for us all in bed together with her in pjs.


----------



## mommasuz (Jun 19, 2003)

I wear underwear and a sleeper bra to contain the boobies! Since I got pg I've worn a bra 24/7. DH is naked and DS is in a diaper and onesie. During the winter he wears something warmer as he hates the covers.


----------



## dandelions2 (Feb 18, 2003)

In the summer (super hot here) I'm usually in a cami top and my panties. Hubby is usually in his undies too. Although occassionally he goes to sleep in sweats







: He's a weirdo. DD hates blankets - she will wake screaming the moment one even touches her. She sleeps in a t-shirt and her HHs. It'll be a shame when winter's here and I have to cover that adorable HH.


----------



## Fletchersmama (May 23, 2003)

I voted naked, though I too have trouble with the little wiggly toes! DH sometimes wears boxers sometimes not and DS is in diaper though sometimes early in am if he's wet I just take the diaper off and let him sleep naked the rest of morning also.

I do worry what I will do when he gets older as I expect we will be cosleeping for some while. I guess we will cross the bridge when we get there!

I leak quite a bit from the top breast and also found sleep bras don't stop breast from falling out! I keep a prefold handy and find it works great to slap on while nursing! Also keep one under DS's head for all the milk he likes to let fall out the bottom!


----------



## NewMoonMama (Aug 10, 2003)

Usually it depends on my mood. I usually do T-shirt and undies, but sometimes just undies if I've just nursed. It does get to be a pain to pull up the shirt in the middle of the night, but I get chilly w/o it!


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

just undies. The baby just diapy. The daddy briefs.
Me and the boy don't even have a sheet on us. We get to hot and he is a sweater.
Winter is a t-shirt for me and the baby again because he is a little heater.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

Undies only here. I wore a nursing bra until I stopped leaking. ds INSISTS on sleeping without a blanket, so we usually put him in a t-shirt to keep of the chill.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

I wear a t-shirt only. I would prefer to sleep naked, but then ds wants to nurse all night long.


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

L/S nursing nightgown for me, have had shoulder problems and have to keep the top of me covered. Ariel wears whatever she will be comfortable w/o covers in, shortie pjs now. I only wear S/S if it is unbearably hot, but we have a super duper quiet whole house fan so if we open the window by the bed the breeze is usually comfy.


----------



## Dkelley (Aug 15, 2003)

I'm also a nekkie sleeper, DS is usually in a dipe and one of his onesie outfits, DD (She is the co-sleeper, our little 2 year old cuddler) is in a dip and a onesie if it's cool, just her dipe if it's warm.


----------



## Aaudreysmom (Aug 20, 2003)

usually I'm in panties and sometimes I'm in the buff. DD just had a diaper on unless its a bit cooler out.

The funny thing is that for years my DH has been trying to convince me that I NEED to sleep in the buff. I never gave in until I was about 8mo preg.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

T-shirt or nursing pajama top, and always pajama pants.
Kids wear various pjs. Baby wears diaper and a T-shirt.

Just more comfortable for everyone. Since we're usually in physical contact at least at some point in our sleep, and since skin-on-skin can get really sweaty and uncomfortable, we find that everyone wearing something keeps us cooler.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Well, I voted for fullon PJs but not really. I have 3 kinds of nursing jammies. Sleeveless, shortsleeve, and long granny gown. I have just found it so darn easy to nurse all night long w/those little slits. Plus, if I go w/o a shirt at all, I'm too much easy prey for ds when he's hungry and I'm not quite awake yet-ow!

And, it's getting really cold here, too!


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

More often than I care to admit, I wear to bed what I wore that day!


----------



## mcmrymoon (Jul 31, 2003)

my dh sleeps in loose boxers and tshirt. both ds sleep in pjs. that is so funny about the toes in the pubic hair thing. my newborn sleeps on my chest sometimes and his foot goes right down into my privates. it makes me nuts!!! i have a thing for bare feet on skin too - it gives me the eebie jeebies!!! i usually have to remember to put booties on the newborn or i wrap his feet up in the sheet!


----------

